# Performance Probleme



## Eyatrian (1. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

Vor ca 2 Wochen habe ich mir einen neuen Pc zusammengebaut. Jetzt habe ich nur ein kleines Problem mit den FPS während dem Raiden in WoW. Eigentlich sollte mit diesen Komponenten ein absolut ruckelfreies Vergnügen auf maximalen Einstellungen möglich sein, was zwischendurch für einen Abend auch so war. Jetzt aber habe ich während dem Kampf teils krasse FPS Einbrüche (bis auf 9 FPS runter!!). Ich habe schon ziemlich viel an den Einstellungen herumgedreht: Dx9 statt Dx11, Vsync an/aus was alles nicht sehr viel gebracht hat. Eine Ungereimtheit habe ich noch auf Lager: Wenn ich von maximalen auf mittlere Einstellungen gehe Verändert sich an den FPS so gut wie nichts (ca 5 FPS höchstens!), was doch schon sehr seltsam ist.

Mein System (der 850€ PC aus dem Sticky hier): 

CPU: Intel Core i5-2500K 
 Grafikkarte: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 570 OC 
 RAM: G.Skill ECO DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-10667U CL7 
 Mainboard: MSI P67A-C45, P67 
Festplatte: Samsung Spinpoint F3, 500GB 
 Netzteil: Cooler Master Silent Pro M500

Windows 7 64bit Ultimate

Den aktuellen Treiber für die Grafikkarte hab ich installiert.

Des weiteren startet WoW auch extrem langsam. Ich hab das Icon in der Taskbar und wenn ich es anklicke passiert erst mal gar nichts. Nach ca 30-60 Sekungen wird der Bildschirm schwarz und die Maus wird zu diesem Wartezeichen, das sich dreht. Nach ungefähr einer weiteren Minute erscheint dann endlich der WoW Login Bildschirm.

Edith: Unigine Benchmark [attachment=12000:unigine_20110613_2342.html]


MfG Eyatrian


----------



## Konov (1. Juli 2011)

Stimmt, WoW müsste da problemlos in Max Settings laufen...

Hört sich irgendwie nach Festplatte an, wenn er beim Starten ewig laden muss. Weil er ja dabei auf die Festplatte zugreift. Vielleicht auch der RAM... schwer zu sagen. 
Lad dir mal Memtest herunter und lass den RAM mal einige Stunden testen ob da was defekt ist. Ich weiß nicht obs für die Festplatte auch sowas gibt, müsste aber, vielleicht mal Google bemühen oder die Expertenmeinungen hier abwarten. ^^
An der Grafikkarte wird das Ladeproblem jedenfalls nicht liegen. Auch ein CPU Problem würde ich ausschließen.

Software Fehler können natürlich auch nicht ganz ausgeschlossen werden. Hast du schonmal ohne alle Addons probiert? (wenn das nicht sowieso der Fall ist)


----------



## Caps-lock (1. Juli 2011)

Werden die Lüfter irgendwie lauter?
Vielleicht hat dein Rechner ja auch ein Thermalproblem.


----------



## Palimbula (1. Juli 2011)

Haben ausser dir noch weitere unter Performance/FpS-Probleme zu leiden? Mittwoch gab es schliesslich einen neuen Patch --> 4.2. Wer gibt denn die Einstellungen vor? Die Anwendung oder der Grafikkartentreiber? Sollte der Treiber die Einstellungen vorgeben, kannst du in der Anwendung lange versuchen etwas zu ändern. Das wird niemals Auswirkungen auf die Performance haben. Ebenfalls würde ich die Festplatte mal auf defekte Sektoren überprüfen, sowie WoW mal ohne AddOns starten. Gerade Omen, Skada, Recount sind bekannt dafür ein System zu "knechten".


----------



## Eyatrian (1. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Stimmt, WoW müsste da problemlos in Max Settings laufen...
> 
> Hört sich irgendwie nach Festplatte an, wenn er beim Starten ewig laden muss. Weil er ja dabei auf die Festplatte zugreift. Vielleicht auch der RAM... schwer zu sagen.
> Lad dir mal Memtest herunter und lass den RAM mal einige Stunden testen ob da was defekt ist. Ich weiß nicht obs für die Festplatte auch sowas gibt, müsste aber, vielleicht mal Google bemühen oder die Expertenmeinungen hier abwarten. ^^
> ...






Wie funktioniert das mit dem Memtest? Ich hab das jetzt auf meinem Usb-Stick Installiert und jetzt?


----------



## Konov (1. Juli 2011)

Eyatrian schrieb:


> Wie funktioniert das mit dem Memtest? Ich hab das jetzt auf meinem Usb-Stick Installiert und jetzt?



Aufm USB Stick? Wieso das?

Eigentlich musst du nur die EXE Datei starten, da dann auf Starten klicken und dann den Rechner einige Stunden laufen lassen ohne was zu machen.
Jedenfalls hatte ich das so gemacht.


----------



## Eyatrian (1. Juli 2011)

Dann hab ich wohl was falsches geladen ich schau mal nochmal.


----------



## muehe (1. Juli 2011)

die Bootable ISO is eigentlich am besten

wenns über Stick nicht geht , Iso brennen und fertig


----------



## Eyatrian (1. Juli 2011)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Werden die Lüfter irgendwie lauter?
> Vielleicht hat dein Rechner ja auch ein Thermalproblem.



Ne daran kann es nicht liegen, Cpu liegt konstant bei 30-40°C GPU bei ca 40-50°






Palimbula schrieb:


> Haben ausser dir noch weitere unter Performance/FpS-Probleme zu leiden? Mittwoch gab es schliesslich einen neuen Patch --> 4.2. Wer gibt denn die Einstellungen vor? Die Anwendung oder der Grafikkartentreiber? Sollte der Treiber die Einstellungen vorgeben, kannst du in der Anwendung lange versuchen etwas zu ändern. Das wird niemals Auswirkungen auf die Performance haben. Ebenfalls würde ich die Festplatte mal auf defekte Sektoren überprüfen, sowie WoW mal ohne AddOns starten. Gerade Omen, Skada, Recount sind bekannt dafür ein System zu "knechten".


Also ohne Addons habe ich genauso viel FPS wie mit und am Patch liegts sicher nicht, da das Problem schon vorher bestand. Wie prüfe ich die Festplatte auf defekte Sektoren? Welche Einstellungen meinst du, die vom NVIDIA-Treiber?


----------



## Eyatrian (1. Juli 2011)

Hab mal nen Unigine benchmark Test oben eingefügt, vielleicht kann ja jemand erkennen das was nicht mit dem PC stimmt.


----------



## Alterac123 (1. Juli 2011)

Tritt die lange Wartezeit auch bei anderen Anwendungen auf?


----------



## Eyatrian (1. Juli 2011)

Nein, allerdings ist das Problem anscheinend weiter verbreitet, dass WoW so langsam startet.




Mein größtes Problem ist aber die Performance. Für 2 Abende waren die FPS auf ca 80 im Raid und wenn ich mit Fraps aufgenommen hab auf ungefähr 60. Jetzt ists allerdings wieder auf 40 und wenn der Kampf beginnt sinkt es teils auf 13 und weniger. Ich hab in dieser Zeit absolut nichts an den Einstellungen geändert.


----------



## Nyume (1. Juli 2011)

Klingt doch sehr nach nem Addonfehler, oder?


----------



## Arosk (1. Juli 2011)

Defragmentieren?


----------



## Eyatrian (1. Juli 2011)

Nyume schrieb:


> Klingt doch sehr nach nem Addonfehler, oder?


Addons sind alle aus.



Arosk schrieb:


> Defragmentieren?


Defragmentieren nach 2 Wochen (bzw. direkt nach dem Aufbauen, das Problem besteht ja schon länger) wäre ein bisschen komisch. Hab trotzdem eben nachgeschaut und es sind 3% fragmentiert, das sollte keine gravierenden FpS Probleme verursachen.


----------



## Konov (1. Juli 2011)

Wenn andere Programme nicht so langsam starten, scheint es aber doch irgendwie an WoW zu liegen.
Vielleicht auch an Direct X?


----------



## Eyatrian (1. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Wenn andere Programme nicht so langsam starten, scheint es aber doch irgendwie an WoW zu liegen.
> Vielleicht auch an Direct X?


Wenn du das grad so sagst, fällt mir ein, dass WoW mal sagte, dass es ein Problem mit der 3D Beschleunigugn hätte und ich doch bitte Direct X 9c installieren solle. Da ich aber Windows 7 mit Standardmäßig Direct X 11 habe dachte ich das wäre unnötig. Wenn ich WoW mit Direct X 9 spiele, muss ich das dann zusätzlich installieren, oder reicht es wenn Direct X 11 drauf ist? (eigentlich dachte ich es sei abwärts kompatibel) 

Und wenn ich jetzt Direct X 9c installiere, verschwindet dann das Direct X 11?


----------



## Arosk (1. Juli 2011)

Gibt kein Dx9 für Windows 7 ^^


----------



## Lilith Twilight (1. Juli 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Gibt kein Dx9 für Windows 7 ^^



Ach...nicht?

http://www.microsoft...6a-9b6652cd92a3

Version: 9.29.1974
*Unterstützte Betriebssysteme:*Windows 7;Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 1;Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 2;Windows Server 2008;Windows Vista;Windows XP Service Pack 2;Windows XP Service Pack 3

@TE: nein verschwindet nicht, da die DirectX Versionen parallel installiert sind und auch bleiben


----------



## Eyatrian (1. Juli 2011)

Gut dann probier ich das mal aus, obwohl es das fast nicht sein kann, da ja zwischendurch das Problem wie von Zauberhand weg war...


----------



## Eyatrian (2. Juli 2011)

Also das wars nicht, wenn jemand noch ne Idee hat bitte reinschreiben, das ist echt super ärgerlich.


----------



## muehe (2. Juli 2011)

kontrollier mal die Temperaturen mit z.b. HWMonitor , CoreTemp , Realtemp o.ä.


----------



## Eyatrian (2. Juli 2011)

Also CPU ist bei 30-40° GPU bei ca 50° wenn ich spiele also nichts ungewöhnliches.




Aber ist es ungewöhnlich, wenn ca 30% der RAM benutzt wird, wenn ich WoW nicht offen habe?


----------



## Konov (2. Juli 2011)

Eyatrian schrieb:


> Also CPU ist bei 30-40° GPU bei ca 50° wenn ich spiele also nichts ungewöhnliches.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kommt drauf an, WAS du offen hast.

Wenn du Firefox offen hast ist das eigentlich nicht normal. Wenn aber Photoshop, Firefox, iTunes, ICQ und noch was offen ist könnte es vllt. an 30% rankommen.


----------



## Eyatrian (2. Juli 2011)

Also ich hab Opera, Avira AntiVir und nen aktiven Download offen, deutet das auf ein RAM Problem ? Wenn ich Mem Test nen bissle laufen lasse stürzt beim PC ab (also alles steht still und dann geht er aus)


----------



## muehe (2. Juli 2011)

welchen Memtest hast du genutzt ? den im Windows oder Bootable ISO ?

http://www.computerb...stem/memtest86/

Anleitung : http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f13/anleitung-wie-testet-man-ram-riegel-mit-memtest86-v2-01-v4-00-a-617603.html

du könntest auch mal die Ram Module einzeln testen


----------



## Eyatrian (2. Juli 2011)

Die .exe Datei im Windows, wie funktioniert das mit der .iso ?


----------



## muehe (2. Juli 2011)

Anleitung oben reineditiert


----------



## Eyatrian (2. Juli 2011)

Danke dir, hätte ich bestimmt auch durch google gefunden, manchmal stell ich mich ein bisschen blöd an


----------



## Konov (2. Juli 2011)

Hört sich immer mehr nach nem RAM Problem an. Was für dich eigentlich eher "günstig" ist, denn es ist das günstigste Bauteil im PC. Wenn er wirklich defekt ist, kriegste schon ab 20 Euro neuen.


----------



## muehe (2. Juli 2011)

jo beiden Preisen kann man im vorraus neuen bestellen und den defekten dann erst losschicken wenn der neue da ist 

sehe aber grad das sind CL7 wenn sie auch CL7 laufen würd ich vorher auf CL8,CL9 stellen

die könnten auf CL7 zickig sein


----------



## Eyatrian (2. Juli 2011)

So es scheint wirklich ein RAM Problem zu sein. Das ist das Ergebnis des Mem Tests: [attachment=12002:2011-07-02 16.22.32.jpg]

Was sagt mir das jetzt? Das mit dem CL7 8 9 stell ich im BIOS um oder? Und was genau stell ich da dann eigentlich um? Und ist durch einen defekten RAM-Riegel wirklich ein so drastischer FPS-Verlust möglich?

Danke für eure Mühe!


----------



## muehe (2. Juli 2011)

> Das mit dem CL7 8 9 stell ich im BIOS um oder?



brauchst nich die laufen auf 9-10-10-25

schick zurück

könntest höchstens nochmal mit jeweils 1 Modul testen


----------



## Eyatrian (2. Juli 2011)

muehe schrieb:


> brauchst nich die laufen auf 9-10-10-25
> 
> schick zurück
> 
> könntest höchstens nochmal mit jeweils 1 Modul testen



Ok versuch ich mal, aber ein Frage bleibt noch: Wenn ein Modul defekt/fehlerhaft ist, kann das dann solche FPS-Probleme Verursachen?


----------



## muehe (2. Juli 2011)

kann ich dir nich sagen aber kann sicher zu Instabilitäten führen

hattest denn auch mal WoW-Errors/Freezes/Bluescreens ?


----------



## Eyatrian (2. Juli 2011)

Ich hab eine neue Kuriosität: Wenn ich beide RAM-Riegel drinnen habe und mit MemTest teste kommt der oben gepostete Fehler (Screenshot). Wenn ich aber beide nacheinander teste ist alles in Ordnung. Auch das Bios sagt keinen Fehler an wenn ich beide gleichzeitig teste.

Ich werd den Treiber für das Mainboard updaten, vll liegt es ja daran.


----------



## Klos1 (2. Juli 2011)

Beziehen deine Rams ihre Einstellungen aktuell über SPD? Das ist oft fehlerhaft. Falls du das nutzt, überprüfe mal die Einstellung, die für deinen Ram automatisch ermittelt werden und vergleiche sie mit der Spezifikation des Rams, also zum Beispiel
was auf den Ram-Riegeln selbst steht (Spannung und Latenz). Wenn es nicht übereinstimmt, dann deaktivere SPD und stelle die Werte selbst ein und teste nochmal. Du solltest Memtest aber immer mit einer gewissen Sekpsis betrachten. Fehler dort müssen nicht unbedingt tatsächlich ein Ramfehler sein. Memtest ist eigentlich dafür da, um den Ram in einem isolierten System zu testen. Wenn man es in einen normalen PC benutzt, dann kann es aus allen möglichen Gründen scheitern. Zum Beispiel
bei einem Zugriff einer für einen Interrupt reservierten Adresse. Schon schmiert dir Memtest ab, weil es damit nicht klar kommt. Auf gut deutsch, sämtliche Controller, Treiber oder gar die Festplatte, die bei der Kalibrierung nen Interrupt sendet, könnte deinen Memtest schon zu schaffen machen. Richtig durchgeführt, baut man bei einem Memtest alles an Hardware aus, was man nicht braucht, man hat ein eigenständiges Testsystem, nur so ist es 100%ig zuverlässlich.

Außerdem glaube ich, dass dein System, wenn es denn tatsächlich ein Ram-Problem in Form eines tatsächlichen Defektes geben würde, desöfteren mal abgeschmiert wäre. Das sich das ganze allein in schlechte FPS resultieren soll, dass System aber an und für sich zu jeder Zeit stabil läuft und es keine Abstürze gibt, hört sich für mich mehr als unnatürlich an. Zweifellos ist irgendwas im Argen. Das könnte aber auch eine verkorste Software sein, oft auch zweifelhafte Software, die mit dem Mainboard mitgeliefert wurde und stark ins System eingrifft. Irgendwelche Tuning-Utillities oder was weiß der Geier. Wäre nicht das erste mal. Alles mal runter machen, was keine Miete bezahlt und nur das nötigste drauf und das im Falle von Treiber, insbesondere vom Chipsatz, frisch von der Webseite.

Biosupdate könnte man natürlich auch mal in Betracht ziehen, was du jetzt ja anscheinend eh machen willst.


----------



## Eyatrian (3. Juli 2011)

So nach einigem Googlen hab ich jetzt glaub ich die Lösung des Problems gefunden: Im BIOS war standardmäßig ein Energiesparmodus eingestellt, sodass die Leistung im Hintergrund steht. Ich hab das jetzt mal umgestellt und habe eine FPS-Verbesserung um über 100%! Ich schaue mal wie sich es entwickelt und wie es sich im Raid verhält, aber ich denke/hoffe, dass dies die Lösung des Problems war.

Trotzdem vielen lieben dank an alle die hier Tatkräftig nach einer Lösung gesucht haben!


----------



## muehe (3. Juli 2011)

hmm da hätte man auch früher drauf kommen können  aber bei Intel war das eigentlich nie n Problem im Zusammenhang mit WoW

da hat eher Cool n Quiet von AMD CPUs früher öfter mal Probleme gemacht


----------



## Klos1 (3. Juli 2011)

Das hat auch nicht direkt was mit Wow zu tun, schätze ich mal. Ich denke eher, dass bei ihm generell was schief läuft. Wenn alles gut läuft, dann sollte ein Energiesparmodus nicht solche Auswirkungen haben, sondern sich so verhalten,
dass auch alles funktioniert. Ich würde da schon nochmal genau schauen, was da schief läuft. Irgendwie macht ein Energiesparmodus ja schon Sinn, wenn er richtig funktioniert.


----------



## Eyatrian (3. Juli 2011)

So ein automatisches runterschalten hab ich schon an, was genau ich jetzt geändert hab müsste ich nochmal nachschauen... gleichzeitig hab ich auch bei Windows den Energiesparmodus auf Normal gestellt, vielleicht lags auch daran. Allerdings läuft jetzt alles so wie es sein soll. Ich kann mir jetzt auch nicht vorstellen, dass es im Raid anders sein sollte.


----------

